# Longines - Can Anyone Tell Me Anything About This?



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)

I recently bought this off a friend who had it left in his uncles estate. I have no idea what it is but it was given to his uncle for 25 years service at work and is engraved on the back 1951 - 1976 so I can only guess that it was new in 1976. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

sorry cannot tell you much about your beautiful watch apart its whats known as a "no name" to longines collectors.if you can get the back off and get the movement number someone should be able to tell if its a modified ETA or a in house movement,longines used both,i have a gold longines from the same period and love the simple elegance of the dials.watches given as long service awards tend to be little used as they were mostly given to people who would not normaly wear that kind of watch and were only worn on special occasions,cheers..greasemonk


----------



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks Greasemonk, I will try and get the back off it.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I can't tell you anything about it, but I'd recommend putting it on a nice leather strap instead of that expandable bracelet. Without a doubt, a beautiful looking watch. Enjoy it.

Here's my Longines on a leather strap:


----------



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have to agree Lewis, it does look nice with a leather strap.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

That's a very nice, elegant Longines. Hand-wound Longines from that period are much sought after - no wonder, with that classic, clean dial. Is the casing gold? Quite a few of the watches given as presentations were 9ct gold so, when the back's off, you might find a hallmark. I don't think the bracelet's too bad, meself, but also prefer leather for looks and comfort.


----------



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks Will, I am going to start wearing it, as far as I know it is a gold casing but have yet to get it off. I'm going to take it in somewhere to get it looked at and maybe a service.


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

i suspect it is a solid gold watch as the back is gold coloured and if the watch was plated or plaque it would be stainless.the expanding strap is a bit tacky for a longines.the cushion case longines in a previous post is beautiful and the leather strap really sets it off..cheers..greasemonkey


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

while most of my goldies are on leather







ather its not hard and fast for me,my longines is fitted with a montal"beads of rice" gold filled bracelet from the 1960's


----------

